# Milwaukee Area Fish Stores?



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

So I'm making a trip up to Milwaukee tomorrow, and was wondering if there are any fish/pet stores with especially nice bettas to look out for. I've got a couple I'd like to look at, but just wondering if anyone here has any suggestions?


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

Subbing since I live "in the area" and totally need somewhere to spend all of my money.

But also to say if you ever go to the St Paul area in MN there is MN Betta Shop and I would be totally jealous of you for forever. I have family in that area of MN and you can bet next time I visit I will be bringing SOMETHING home from that place. Hopefully that something is a betta 

ETA: Have you heard of Vangs Plakat Aquaria? Apparently he opened in 2011 but his website is down, which is unfortunate because he solely focused on bettas and I would be interested in going to his shop - if it is still open.

Otherwise, which places are you planning on visiting?


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

atlas said:


> Subbing since I live "in the area" and totally need somewhere to spend all of my money.
> 
> But also to say if you ever go to the St Paul area in MN there is MN Betta Shop and I would be totally jealous of you for forever. I have family in that area of MN and you can bet next time I visit I will be bringing SOMETHING home from that place. Hopefully that something is a betta
> 
> ...


I ended up going to Aquatics Unlimited in Greenfield (about 10 min. from Milwaukee) and it was the single most beautiful place I have ever seen in my life. Words cannot describe it, just go and wallow in the joy! I had been hoping for forever to go to Vang's Plakat Aquaria, but it closed its doors in 2012 if I remember correctly But MN Betta Shop certainly looks promising if you're ever in the area!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ooo I need to look both of these places up. We dont really have anything but Petco and Petsmart near me. But I have some family down in Milwaukee that i'll be visiting sometime in the summer. I'll have to make the family stop at some places while i'm down there. 

Plus I wanted to do a roadtrip this summer. St Paul sounds like a good place. lol Its about a 4 1/2 hour drive there.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I know im a few days late but I forgot to ask: That Aquatics Unlimited place.. did it have a lot of bettas? As much as i'd love to just go down there and see the place, the point is really for me to get a betta. And I dont want to drive an hour and a half and use that much gas and then realize they only have a few betta.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

WhitneyLin said:


> I know im a few days late but I forgot to ask: That Aquatics Unlimited place.. did it have a lot of bettas? As much as i'd love to just go down there and see the place, the point is really for me to get a betta. And I dont want to drive an hour and a half and use that much gas and then realize they only have a few betta.


They had a lot of really pretty, nicely formed bettas. Some of them looked quite young, but all were very good looking.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you. They list their shipments and all it says is 'male crowntail betta' I didnt know if they were listing singularly or how many they were getting in. Its good to know that they have a nice selection. As long as they arent priced outrageously i'll be happy.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

When I was there they had HM, PK, HMPK, VT, and CT. Male HMs were $15 and that's kinda all I remember. I think CTs and PKs were $8. There were a bunch of dumbo eared HMPKs.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

its not bad then. they had a crowntail orchid male listed a while back. So now im watching their shipment lists a but more closely.


----------

